# sand boa



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

well here they are


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice but can we see the actual snake?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ksls said:


> Nice but can we see the actual snake?


thats exactly what everyone used to say when i would show them my sand boa setups... in all the time that i owned mine, i think i saw them above the sand a grand total of 2 or 3 times outside of cage maintenance and feedings.... they definitely don't make for a great display snake.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

umm nice setup?

lol to be fair joe has a point. not a great display snake. plus the setup is just sand so not even that is much to look at.
although you can definetly see the tracks in the sand where the snake has been


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

sand boas are nocturnal (you see them at night) i use a red bulb for that


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

eating


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They remind me of those worms from Beetlejuice.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Nice but can we see the actual snake?


here ya go


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, that's insanely cool!
So they really bury themselves in the sand like that, eh?

I had no idea there was a species of boa that did that.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> So they really bury themselves in the sand like that, eh?


come to find out they shed poop and everything under the sand..


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice sand boa I never really liked them that much they reminded me of giant worms but yours is the nicest I ever seen


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow cool looking snake. i approve


----------

